# Big Black Mushroom



## Girderia (22. April 2012)

Wie ist mir das Herz aufgegangen als ich das hier gefunden habe (jeder Diablo Fan wird wisen was ich meine, an den Rest: Ätsch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (22. April 2012)

nice


----------

